# Corks



## blueharp (Aug 19, 2010)

Just wanted to know why their are 3 different cork sizes for the same bottle. I used the 9x1 3/4 8x1 3/4 7x1 3/4 I used the 9x 1 3/4 and its really hard to pull the cork out. Would it be better to use the 8x 1 3/4 would it open easier? And then some corks are longer than other ones. I was told the longer corks are for wines you will store for years, i make my wine mostly from kits and was told the shorter ones are good for temporary storage, like a year on the wine kits. Thanks


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2010)

Both 8's and 9's will work in a regular 750ml bottle. If you use a hand corker tham the 8's will work better.
I have also seen 1 1/2" corks


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2010)

Like Tepe said, 8's and 9's are both for 750 ml bottles and 8's are much easier with the hand corker. The #7's are used for the 375 ml bottles. The different lengths are for longer or shorter storing times as is the type of cork. I like George's Perfect Agglomerates and wont buy anything else. They have more coating on them then others which makes them go in and come out nice and easy and I have never seen one bleed yet either.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Aug 19, 2010)

One time when filling the bottles I could not hit the mark to save my life. I kept over filling and had to pour into the next bottle. When it came time to pull the corks I broke more than one cork screw and had to cut some of the corks out with a knife. I think that the wet neck and cork may have contributed to the problem. The next batch I switched to a floor corcker and tried to keep things dry. So I do not know which fixed the problem


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

I use 9 1 3/4 for all of my bottles including the 375's. I use a floor corker though that makes it possible.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2010)

Are you filling using a wand? If not get the wand as it pours a perfect fill every time as you fill it to the top and the wand takes up the volume needed so once you take it out there is the needed amount plus a little space for the cork. Its very cheap and works perfect.


----------



## blueharp (Aug 20, 2010)

I was told you should rinse your corks with sodium metabisulphite before you cork your bottles till kill any bacteria. I guess maybe i should dry them before i use my floor corker. Also that you should have about a2 finger space between the top of the wine and the cork. Then leave the bottles upright for about 5 days then you can store them on their sides after that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Aug 20, 2010)

OK, that is your problem. The fumes from the metabissulphite is what sterilizes. Some use a lettuce crisper for the corks. one way or another you want the corks above the sulphite for an hour or so. Wet corks are bad. (cork humidor) 






Other than the wet corks you are correct


----------



## robie (Aug 20, 2010)

Go to Wal-mart or most any other store with a bakery. They get their icing in different sized food grade buckets, which if you ask nicely, they will give you the empty buckets and lids (you've got to have the lid). Try to get a bucket that is 2.5 to 5 gallons in size. Clean these out well; let them soak in oxi-clean for a few days then rinse. The bucket needs to be completely clean and not smell like the icing that was in it previously.

Take a small, medicine-bottle-sized container and fill it with a half-cup or so of KMeta sanitizing solution. Place this container, fully opened, in the bottom of your cleaned bucket. Next, open the bag of corks and place them inside the same bucket. Make sure the cork bag is opened widely and the top of the KMeta container is not obstructed.

Finally, place the lid on the bucket and leave the corks in this "corkidor" or "cork humidor" for at least 24 hours before using them. 

Take the corks out of the bucket and use them right away. They will be sanitized and ready to go for you. Leave the rest of the corks sealed inside this corkidor for next time. Next time you are ready to cork, about 24 hours before you do so, replace the spent KMeta solution in its small container and seal the bucket.

This will work for you.


----------



## Bartman (Aug 21, 2010)

DancerMan said:


> Take the corks out of the bucket and use them right away. They will be sanitized and ready to go for you. Leave the rest of the corks sealed inside this corkidor for next time. Next time you are ready to cork, about 24 hours before you do so, replace the spent KMeta solution in its small container and seal the bucket.


Do you really think it is necessary to re-sanitize the corks a month or two later, if you have kept them in the sealed, sanitized container?


----------



## Tom (Aug 21, 2010)

In a word ..Yes


----------



## Wade E (Aug 21, 2010)

Maybe not if you purchased corks that were in a sealed bag with S02 but otherwise absolutely.


----------



## robie (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't been on the forum for several days, so I just read Bert's question.

My corkidor does not have a rubber seal inside the lid, so it is not as air tight as I would like it to be. So, since I don't bottle very often, I always add some more Kmeta about 24 hours before corking, just to be safe. 

Necessary? Maybe not, but just to be safe I'll likely continue this practice.


----------



## Bartman (Aug 24, 2010)

I understand the precautionary approach of "better safe than sorry", but I can tell you in 5+ years of making and bottling over 30 wine kits (I know, that's not very many compared to some folks), or almost 1000 bottles, I have never sanitized any of the corks I have bought (all from Fine Vine Wines). I keep them stored in their original plastic bags until needed, and have always purchased the 100-count bags. 

My view is that if your hands are sanitized when you are bottling and you keep the corks in the original package until needed, in a cool, dry place, there is not a reasonable probability of contamination of those corks. To be honest, it never even occurred to me that a person might sanitize the corks until 9-12 months ago, on this forum.


----------



## CoachPieps (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is a video from George on Bottling and Cork Sanitizing


http://www.finevinewines.com/Round3_flash_110308F/page4/wine_page_4F.html


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 25, 2010)

where is that famous picture of the corkador? i think that it's fitting for this page.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey I got a bucket just like that. LOL Two things about the corkador.
1. Besides corks, it's a great place to keep hoses to keep them sanitized also.
2. As I did in this picture, do not use a plastic jug. They break down over time. That is unless if you're going to replace it every three months or so. It would be better to just use a 1/2 gallon glass jug. Remember to replace your kmeta occasionally also.


----------



## Tom (Aug 25, 2010)

Applemen,
Looks like a real high end corkador !


----------



## tonyt (Aug 26, 2010)

So are you keeping the hose in the corkador for long term storage? Are you cleaning and re-sanitizing the hose prior to use? Do you do this with synthetic corks also?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 26, 2010)

ttortorice said:


> So are you keeping the hose in the corkador for long term storage? Are you cleaning and re-sanitizing the hose prior to use? Do you do this with synthetic corks also?





I am either using colmated corks or perfect corks from George. After I clean and sanitize thehoses I leave them in the buckets all the time. No need to resanitize after retrieving them from the corkadore.


----------



## Tom (Aug 26, 2010)

ttortorice said:


> So are you keeping the hose in the corkador for long term storage? Are you cleaning and re-sanitizing the hose prior to use? Do you do this with synthetic corks also?




Yes
No
Yes


----------



## herbenus (Aug 26, 2010)

I use the 9 x 1-3/4, high end. My thoughts are I have a floor corker, I don't really know how long I will be storing, and the cost isn't much more. I usually am opening wine at home with a simple ratchet type corkscrew. No problem. However, on my last vacation I took a bottle with me and a simple pull-type corkscrew. I could not pull that cork out. Granted, I'm no Schwarzeneger, but that cork was not coming out. This happened also at a friends house. I've learned since to bring my own corkscrew. I've had to dig corks out with a pocket knife myself and it's not real fun, and a little embarrassing.


I am using a strainer and pouring the solution over and letting them drain about 30 minutes. But they are still damp. MaybeI need to change that?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2010)

Corkidor is the best method!


----------



## Tom (Aug 26, 2010)

I resemble that remark ! hic hic... LOL


----------

